

Mona Lisa genetically drawn from Scheme - jlongster
http://jlongster.com/blog/2009/05/25/mona-lisa-genetically-drawn-scheme/

======
rw
I'm implementing this right now in processing.org. You can get terrific
speedups if you keep your drawing/fitness-scoring canvas very small, and only
render the larger image when you want to save a copy of it.

